# Nice Airport to local train station for onward travel.



## Laramie (29 May 2014)

We hope to fly in to Nice airport with Ryanair and then walk to the local train station to get a train onwards toward Menton. 
Am I right in saying that Ryanair fly in to Terminal 1? Does anyone know how I walk to the St Augustin train station from Terminal 1.  Is it an easy walk?


----------



## declanja (29 May 2014)

Ryanair fly into T1. The train station at St Augustin is about 15 minutes walk away and is difficult to find. It is a tiny station and I don't think many passengers arriving at Nice use it. Not all trains stop there as far as I know. There is a express bus (99)from the airport directly to the main train station ( Gare Central) It takes 25 minutes and leaves every 30 minutes. Cost €6.


----------



## so-crates (29 May 2014)

I'd second declanja's recommendation. Best to get the express bus to the Gare Central


----------



## EvilDoctorK (29 May 2014)

The info on how to get from T1 to the Airport is on this Google Map posted by the Airport (linked from their site) - https://maps.google.fr/maps/ms?msid=211652217581782712738.0004373272dfe9c2b5728&msa=0 .. Explanations are in french but it's fairly obvious

I'd third the other recommendations though and definitely just get the bus to the main station .. if you're travelling to Menton you're going the right direction anyway and there's more trains and it's simpler.

Avoid the taxis at the airport .. pretty pricey


----------



## runner (29 May 2014)

Walking to the train is a pain in the butt as it involves lots of crossings and is easily missed. Maybe best take the bus as other say here. The bus station in Nice is unfortunately not the same place as the train station so you can hop on the local luas to bring you there. Its actually as much as walk as the st augustin one! 
On balance, as you are going onward to Menton, I think getting the train from the airport on balance is better.


----------



## Laramie (29 May 2014)

Thanks. Paying €6 on the express bus from Nice airport to the Gare Central in Nice seems expensive to me when the fare on the train from the St. Augustine station all the way to Menton is a similar price. I know that you can get the number 100 bus just outside the airport all the way to Menton for about €3 but it takes a long time. Apparently it is a very scenic journey though.
ED I also had a look at this map.Thanks for the link.I think I will give it a try. Just wondering if anyone else has done this walk.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (29 May 2014)

I haven't done the walk, but I did plan to last time I was in Nice however the trains ended up being on strike ( sadly not that unusual an occurrence!)

If you don't have too much luggage and are arriving during daylight then I'm sure it's not that bad


----------



## jeff70 (29 May 2014)

I wouldn't try to walk to San Augustin, unless you have no luggage and you're happy taking a few risks.  You simply get the 99 bus to the central train station which goes from right outside the main exit of Terminal 1 in the airport.  Yes it's 6 euro, but if you paid for a flight to Nice and then Menton, are you really in the zone of trying to save 6 euro for the risks that go with it?


----------



## Laramie (30 May 2014)

jeff70 said:


> Yes it's 6 euro, but if you paid for a flight to Nice and then Menton, are you really in the zone of trying to save 6 euro for the risks that go with it?



I travel a fair bit and always save money where I can. I enjoy getting the local buses and trains. Some people pay for taxis, other get transfers with companies like resorthoppa etc.  I was in another part of France two weeks ago and went everywhere on the local bus. Great fun. The last time I was in Nice the 99/98 bus cost me €4. I was able to use the ticket for a further two hours and visited Villefranche sur mer. I like to squeeze value out of my € where I can.
Yesterday I was searching hotels in Menton and by shopping around I see that I can make some good savings. All the €'s saved here and there add up. I am happy to splash out on other stuff so I am not a totally scabby ba****d.


----------



## declanja (30 May 2014)

There is another bus, I think its the 126 that covers a similar route as the 99. It leaves from Bay 6 at T1 and you would need to get off at the junction of Gambetta and Ave Theirs for Gare Central ( about 300m). It costs €1.50 and is slower with multiple stops. and runs less frequently. We visit Nice regularly and the route to St Augustin is a maze of roads as per many airports and the route is not signposted. I also think a lot of trains to Menton do not stop there so check that out. Enjoy your visit, its a great place.


----------



## jeff70 (31 May 2014)

Laramie said:


> I travel a fair bit and always save money where I can. I enjoy getting the local buses and trains. Some people pay for taxis, other get transfers with companies like resorthoppa etc.  I was in another part of France two weeks ago and went everywhere on the local bus. Great fun. The last time I was in Nice the 99/98 bus cost me €4. I was able to use the ticket for a further two hours and visited Villefranche sur mer. I like to squeeze value out of my € where I can.
> Yesterday I was searching hotels in Menton and by shopping around I see that I can make some good savings. All the €'s saved here and there add up. I am happy to splash out on other stuff so I am not a totally scabby ba****d.



You asked for advice from someone who knows the area and I gave you some.  I suggested the hassles and risks of walking through the areas around the airport might not be worth the 6 euro for the additional risks you take.  It's not a no-go zone but it's not the best either.  As a tourist who hasn't travelled the route before, you might stick out as other tourists don't take this route.  For 6 euro, I was suggesting it's not worth it for the extra risks.  I was suggesting it might be a false economy for the amount involved.  In the context of the overall holiday you are taking I was suggesting it might be a small amount for the additional ease of mind and security at the start of your trip e.g. what if you got mugged at the start of your holiday?  I have no idea how you spend your money otherwise nor do I care.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (1 Jun 2014)

Just an update from the Tripadvisor forum covering a similar topic.


----------



## Latrade (3 Jun 2014)

Laramie said:


> Thanks. Paying €6 on the express bus from Nice airport to the Gare Central in Nice seems expensive to me when the fare on the train from the St. Augustine station all the way to Menton is a similar price. I know that you can get the number 100 bus just outside the airport all the way to Menton for about €3 but it takes a long time. Apparently it is a very scenic journey though.
> ED I also had a look at this map.Thanks for the link.I think I will give it a try. Just wondering if anyone else has done this walk.


 
I've done the walk a few times, but it's not that enjoyable. I've done it with two bags and a kid in a buggy, so it is manageable. You do need to know where you're going though, it's straighforward when you know it, but easy to take the longer route which you don't want in the heat. 

Having said that, I'd say if you had backpack instead of wheeled baggage, it'd be a lot easier. There's nothing strenuous about the walk and it isn't that far, the difficulty is heat plus awkward bags really.

We do it because despite the bit of effort to get there, it's still preferable to the bus. There's usually plenty of seats on the train and it's a 20 minute journey with A/C compared to a full bus for an hour with no seats.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (3 Jun 2014)

Any "risk" problems associated with the area as per jeff70 in your opinion?


----------



## runner (3 Jun 2014)

During daylight hours none at all.


----------



## wishbone (3 Jun 2014)

My advice is not for the bus but for the train.  If you are not getting your tickets in advance (which I didn't before when going to France) I recommend confirming the train numbers of a few trains (hours before/after) to your destination around the time you expect to be there.  I went to Marseille and there were long queues at the ticket desk in the train station yet there were two automated ticket machines which nobody was using.  I did wonder if the queuers knew something I didn't, but after realising how slowly the queue was moving I opted for the yellow ticket machines and bought my ticket.  By having my train number I at least knew for sure I was getting the right ticket.  I can't remember if the machine was in English (I expect it was).

Bon courage!


----------



## SoylentGreen (4 Jun 2014)

runner said:


> During daylight hours none at all.



I almost have to go here now myself. What happens after dark? Monsters, Vampires. Giant mosquitoes, Living Dead, Enda Kenny......can someone let us know?


----------



## jeff70 (4 Jun 2014)

Trolls


----------



## runner (5 Jun 2014)

We have gone so much off topic, we are probably in Cannes now.


----------



## Black Sheep (7 Jun 2014)

Just come back from Nice and would certainly not recommend walking to St Augustin.

To save money take the number 23 bus to Gambetta/Thiers (it will be right behind, about 20 yards behind the number 99 bus) as you exit the airport and costs €1.50. A short walk to the train station Nice Ville and take the train to Menton.

Option 2:-

Take the 98 bus €5 to the Port and pick up the 100 bus there (€1.50) for Menton.
The bus to Menton takes a long time but it's almost worth it for the views. Sit on the right hand side of the bus


----------



## Black Sheep (7 Jun 2014)

It is actually possible to get from Nice Airport to Menton for €1.50

Take the No. 23 bus from the Airport to VALLON.

On to the tram just beside the bus stop to Opera Ville Ville.

The bus for Menton (No.100) is just to your left at the Museum of Modern Art

The same ticket can be used for the three stages, just validate it each time


----------



## Kimmagegirl (8 Jun 2014)

That's great information Black Sheep.  Can I ask....does the no. 23 bus leave from within the airport grounds or do you have to walk on to the main road outside the airport to get it?  Is VALLON just the name of a bus stop area?


----------



## Kimmagegirl (8 Jun 2014)

jeff70 said:


> You simply get the 99 bus to the central train station which goes from right outside the main exit of Terminal 1 in the airport.  Yes it's 6 euro, but if you paid for a flight to Nice and then Menton, are you really in the zone of trying to save 6 euro for the risks that go with it?



Having a look at the attached link it says that the no. 99 bus costs €4 (may have increased to €6 since) from the airport to Nice. However my reading of this is that you pay the €6 if you want an "all day ticket". but you can also opt for a €1.50 ticket for a single journey in to Nice. So if you are not going to be using an all day ticket does it not make sense to just use the single journey price of €1.50? Has anyone just bought the single journey ticket?

http://www.languedoc-holiday-guide.com/nice/buses.php

If you decide to purchase the all day ticket of €6 on the express bus no. 99 from the airport does this all day ticket include the onward journey to Menton on the no. 100 bus?

It seems to make sense to pay the single journey ticket of €1.50 from the airport to Nice on the no 99 bus and then switch to the no 100 bus and pay another €1.50 to Menton?


----------



## Daddy (8 Jun 2014)

Black Sheep

Can you tell me if the bus to Menton stops at Biot on route from Opera 
Ville Ville .  Thanks


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Jun 2014)

I think you may be a bit confused as to the direction of Biot. Biot is close to Antibes, the train stop just before Antibes. It stops at all the stops along the way, Villefrances, Cap D'ail, Monaco, Monte Carlo etc.

Coming out of the Airport building take the exit on the left. There's a ticket office just there outside the exit and the 99 and 98 bus are there at that exit beside the ticket office and the cost is €5. (up from €4 last year). Approximately 20 yards behind the 98 &99 is the stop for the 23 bus. Sign on the front of bus reads Vallon des Fleurs.

Vallot not Vallon (sorry typo) is just the name of the bus stop where you change over to the tram. The stops are all listed on the chart within the bus

BTW you cannot pay a single fare on the 99 or 98 bus. It's a flat fare (€5) just the Air Link in Dublin


----------



## SlugBreath (19 Sep 2014)

I hope to get to Menton from Nice airport.  I was thinking of doing it this way. Get no 23 bus from Terminal 1 Quay 6 at Nice airport as far as the seafront where rue Gambetta starts at a cost of €1.50. Then walk the short distance along Avenue Verdun to the Promenade des Arts where I can get the no 100 bus to Menton for €1.50. Total €3.

Just one question. If I pay the €1.50 on bus no 23 can I use the same bus ticket on the no 100 bus to Menton if travelling immediately or do I have to purchase a fresh ticket?


----------



## runner (19 Sep 2014)

I think you can.
Don't rule of the train either.
Did that trip passing through Menton to San Augustan Station at airport for around 6 euro last week in around 40 mins.
It can be a lot quicker and more comfortable, depending on the train schedule which you can check on-line. 10 mins walk from station to airport.


----------



## Petermack (19 Sep 2014)

A very handy site for finding out different ways of getting around is a website called rome2rio http://www.rome2rio.com I have used it quite a bit in Italy for finding out different ways of getting from Venice airport.


----------



## SlugBreath (20 Sep 2014)

runner said:


> I think you can.
> Don't rule of the train either.
> Did that trip passing through Menton to San Augustan Station at airport for around 6 euro last week in around 40 mins.
> It can be a lot quicker and more comfortable, depending on the train schedule which you can check on-line. 10 mins walk from station to airport.



Thanks runner.  I have all the information on leaving Nice airport to get to San Augustine station. I want to go this way but when I "walked" the route using Google maps it didn't look great with some paths missing. Walking along the road BD Rene Cassin looked very busy. I understand that you then walk across the busy road and under a bridge to make your way to Avenue Eduard Grinda where the train station is.  In reality is it a difficult walk?

Incidentally when you were coming back to Nice airport using this route did you wait for the airport navette bus at the Arenas/Lycee stop or did you walk all the way back to the airport.

The other alternative in leaving the airport and going to San Augustin station is to get the no 23 bus from the airport. But I am not sure exactly where and how close this bus stops to the San Augustin Station.

Were you staying in Menton?


----------



## SlugBreath (20 Sep 2014)

Thanks Petermack that's useful and for those in Ireland there is www.hittheroad.ie


----------



## runner (21 Sep 2014)

The walk from the station is hassle free. A few crossings but pedestrian lights so just straigt-forward. It is also signposted. Anyway, most people getting off here are going to the airport so just follow them!. Around 10 mins walk with a wheelie case.


----------



## Grizzly (4 Oct 2014)

When getting the no 98 or 99 bus from Nice airport to Nice do I pay the driver for the ticket as I get on the bus or do I purchase my ticket at some ticket desk? How long time wise does the journey take?


----------



## Monbretia (4 Oct 2014)

Sorry to butt in here but would anyone know what is the approximate cost and duration of taxi from Nice airport to city centre, please and thank you


----------



## EvilDoctorK (5 Oct 2014)

Monbretia said:


> Sorry to butt in here but would anyone know what is the approximate cost and duration of taxi from Nice airport to city centre, please and thank you



Around 30-35 EUR - without traffic 15-20 minutes maximum  ..  It's not far at all ( less than 5 miles)  and taxis are not cheap in the region (hence the discussions around public transport in this thread, which is actually pretty good and very cheap in the region)


----------



## Monbretia (5 Oct 2014)

Thanks, it's not for me but it's for single young female arriving late so not inclined to chance finding buses on their own in the dark   Thanks.


----------



## SoylentGreen (13 Oct 2014)

I just did the Nice Airport to Menton trip.  Got the 98 outside Terminal 1. Cost €6 to Promenades des Arts stop in Nice. Crossed the road and got the number 100 bus to Menton for €1.50. I could not reuse my ticket that I got on the 98 bus even though I transferred within 75 minutes. Different zone. Bus 100 took 2 hours to get to Menton. Overcrowded, hot, stuffy. Many people had to stand for most of trip.


----------



## runner (13 Oct 2014)

Exactly the reason that the train is preferable if a little inconvenient to get to initially.


----------



## SoylentGreen (13 Oct 2014)

runner said:


> Exactly the reason that the train is preferable if a little inconvenient to get to initially.


 Hi runner, Based on an earlier post of yours and other recommendations I did the return journey Menton to Nice St. Augustine train station. It was so easy. The walk down to the airport was hassle free. Just followed other travellers that already knew the route. A 10 minute walk. The cost on the train was less than €7. No crowds, air con, comfortable. Now that I know this route I will be using it in the future.


----------

